# Duck!



## yummifruitbat (Oct 22, 2005)

Having waited patiently for the swan to move into a clear-ish spot so I didn't get any ducks 'sticking out of it', this one managed to time his landing to mid-shutter-lag. Grr


----------



## Rapala46 (Oct 26, 2005)

uh...not to be mean, but why is this in bloopers?? I think it is an amzing picture. haha. Definatly a keeper.

EDIT- haha, woops.  I didn't see the duck.  I still dont care, i think it looks awesome, still.


----------



## EVPohovich (Oct 28, 2005)

Blur and dodge the duck.....it will be fine.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 28, 2005)

Just tell people the swan is wearing a duck shaped hat... other than that a great picture. You could always remove the duck in PS.


----------

